# Had the Big Girl out today. (Follicles) DUW



## omgtaylorg (Apr 21, 2009)

So I had her out today to free roam the house and the backyard, it was like 85 today where I live and its only supposed to get hotter (100) as the week goes on. Anyways I got some shots of her big belly thats full of follicles, my friend is bringing his big male over tomorrow so they can get the job done, hopfully 










































Thought id throw in one of my beardie and my smaller tegu too.











Thanks for looking!


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 21, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha


you should start doing less to handle her 

lmao

your mom was like huh?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, just do less...no no thats too much. ROFL


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 22, 2009)

looking good man, good luck with the breeding.... :fc


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 22, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> looking good man, good luck with the breeding.... :fc


Thanks, shes proven and so is the male, so hopefully it wont take much to get them to work out. Just hoping she can give me a good fertile egg count


----------



## Bentley83 (Apr 22, 2009)

Goodluck on breeding your tegus Taylor. I have a female heavy with eggs.


Chris


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 22, 2009)

She's gorgeous taylor :woot


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 22, 2009)

Is she full grown? If so, is that the average size adult females get?


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 22, 2009)

that female is right at 4 foot lol looks small in the pic cause I was letting her crawl down to the couch... much bigger in person, yes shes purrty taylor!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea shes actually a big female just looks smaller in some pics, shes really filled out and pushes 4ft just a little bit, id say its bigger than your average female. So yes she is fully grown.


----------



## boost-boy74 (Apr 23, 2009)

nice teg - mines only a baby


----------

